# Exhaust Opinions!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Im looking into getting a much louder exhaust...right now i have kooks long tube headers with an xpipe and magnaflow mufflers...i was looking into getting the SLP Loudmouth 1 setup since ive been seeing everywhere its one of the loudest setups there is...i understand that sound and a quality rumble comes into account but i hear the loudmouth is just that if your looking for extremely loud exhaust...opinions please...thanx :cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the same thread you made a few days ago. Bump the old one instead of making the same thread again.


----------

